# Bumper-mounted deer whistles "acoustically ineffective"



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bumper-mounted deer whistles "acoustically ineffective"	

Air-Fed Deer Whistles Found Ineffective at Scaring Deer From Roadways

http://www.ascribe.org/cgi-bin/spew...1119.085425&time=11 45 PST&year=2002&public=1


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

So they don't work huh? No wonder mounting them backwards to *attract* the deer didn't work.


----------

